# Best speedlight setup?



## rachelrach11

Several months back , i asked you sweet people for recommendations regarding studio lighting working with a $200-$300 budget. I have disciplined myself ( surprisingly ) and saved up around $500 to work with. 

I want to pursue newborn photography in the future and I would like to invest in a lighting setup suitable for this. I've been told that using a softbox would be beneficial for this due to the softness that provides. 

Basically , I am at square one when it comes to lighting equipment. What strobe/speedlight would provide the best results with this price range ?

Would say a SB-700, light stand, softbox and a trigger be a good starting point?


----------



## jwbryson1

rachelrach11 said:


> Several months back , i asked you sweet people for recommendations regarding studio lighting working with a $200-$300 budget. I have disciplined myself ( surprisingly ) and saved up around $500 to work with.
> 
> I want to pursue newborn photography in the future and I would like to invest in a lighting setup suitable for this. I've been told that using a softbox would be beneficial for this due to the softness that provides.
> 
> Basically , I am at square one when it comes to lighting equipment. What strobe/speedlight would provide the best results with this price range ?
> 
> Would say a SB-700, light stand, softbox and a trigger be a good starting point?




I think this is a good starting point though you may hear from more experienced strobists on this forum that you need more lights than just one.  Why did you choose the SB-700?  I own one and love it, but if you really want to stretch your hard earned dollars why not consider an off-brand model such as the following:

Amazon.com: YONGNUO Flash Unit Speedlite YN-560 II: Camera & Photo


These puppies are $70 EACH versus $325 for a single SB-700.  They are fully manual (no i-TTL) but so what?  Manual lighting is easier to use anyway and at $70 each, you could get several of them.

I also own these that I bought on Ebay for $69 for the PAIR:

2x24" Softbox Soft Box w/ Bag Bracket For Flash Light Speedlite Photo Speedlight | eBay

You could spend more, a LOT more, at B&H buying the name brand stuff but why?  I have had these for several months and they work VERY well.  No complaints.  Great quality.

One other option to consider is the following setup, though I'm not sure if it's ideal for shooting photos of babies:

Calumet Genesis 200 2-Light Kit

I understand they go on sale often so wait and watch for the sales daily.


----------



## htjmartin

I dont know about Yongnuo. You can find other brands such as Metz for around 200 dollars, or Nissin.


----------



## Derrel

I really,really,really think that beginners to studio lighting need modeling lights to learn how to place lights, and so that they can literally SEE what effects are being created as the lights are moved through an arc, and then placed into the appropriate position for the shot at hand. Speedlights are fine for more-experienced shooters, but I truly believe that the beginner benefits the most from modeling lights. Also, NOT that much power is needed these days; we have fine d-slrs that can shoot fabulous images at ISO 160 to 320, so 150 Watt-second lights are PLENTY. As in WAYYYYY more light than needed for a single newborn, or even two children.

My suggestion? Flashpoint 320M, two or three identical lights. They are $99.95 each from Adorama. With a stand and softbox, $159. Get one light, one light stand and one softbox, at the very minimum. Trigger??? it comes with a PC synchronization cord...I shot with PC cord for 20+ years...no trigger is actually "needed"...the PC cord connects simply and reliably to any camera that has a PC outlet. If no PC outlet on a lower-end camera, buy a Nikon AS-16 hotshoe-to-PC outlet accessory device.

The Nikon SB-700 is $326.95 at B&H Photo. That is NOT a good investment for a person who wishes to get into newborn photography.


----------



## tirediron

I'm going to disagree, at least in part with Derrel's post.  I agree that modelling lights are very helpful to anyone, especially beginners using off-camera lighting, BUT, IMO, the 100w modelling light on the Flashpoint 320M is not strong enough to be terribly useful, especially when used with a modifier and at any distance from the subject.  

With respect to the issue of triggers:  Does the OPs camera even have a PC port?  IIRC most of the low to mid-level Nikons are not equipped with a PC port, and while they do work, it adds yet another wire to the equation.  I certainly never liked them when I used them!  Yes, as mentioned you can get a PC port adaptor, but radio triggers are far superior!

I also think for newborn photography, which, I assume you will mainly be doing in the family's home, that monolights are more hassle than necessary.  One SB700 and a couple of Yonguos or old Sunpaks, stands and Lastolite Ezyboxes will work very well, and when used with batteries will mean no wires (tripping hazards) in client's home.  If you are going to be shooting in-studio, then yes, absolutely go for the monolights, but for travel?  Speedlights are the way to go.


----------

